# Straight Manual or Slap Stick



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

This question is not specifically about the GTO but since I own a 2004 Goat that I'm thinking of trading in I'll post anyway.

I'm looking at Corvette's at a local delearship and they have plenty but everyone has the auto/manual slapstick option. In other words, you can shift, you can let the car shift and no clutch either way.

What do you think of the slapstick vs a manual 6 speed with clutch in a 2007 Corvette?

JohnC


----------



## aspiringGTOguy (Jul 18, 2007)

it def depend son your prefered way of driving... me personally, i love the manual clutch, and i dont really like a progressive transmission. so if your not gonna want to have to shift all the time, go with the slapstick. but seein as your going for a vette you like power. and you'll alot more control with the mt 6spd.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Slap stick in a Corvette? I thought those only came in old Mopars. I assume you're talking about the sequential paddle shifter automatics.

They're great. They're actually better than the 6-speed manual Corvettes because the design of their transmission lines allows the hydraulic fluid to get cooked. 

My Dad's got one -- and it's fantastic. Too bad it wasn't available in the GTO.


----------

